# Agouti vs black rat



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there actually a difference, behaviorally? I keep seeing things around the good-ole internet saying there are experiments to test whether there are actual behavioral differences, etc, and I was wondering if anyone on here could shed light on that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Theres some random studies that showed a slight increase in 'tameness' associated with hooded rats (or effectively marked rats), have a read of this page for more info http://www.ratbehavior.org/CoatColor.htm

Realistically in our pet rats, who are all from a very diverse gene pool this isn't going to show, instead its far more affected by there genetics, how they were raised by there mum and her temprement and the handling they get from there human. Theres also the whole field of epigenetics i've recently read about which is an interesting one. I have both agouti and blacks and they are equally loving and naughty, just the way I like them


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oddly, to what Isamurat said, almost all of our Black and White rat have been Jerks. Einstein - Black hooded, some what of a jerk. Storm - Black Variberk, Jerk. Liam and Niko - Black variberks, still not 100% sure on them, but who knows, they might be our first black and white rats not to be jerks. Bentley is all black, and actually he might be our first non black and white rat to be a jerk (He's a black self). Of coarse, I don't think this has anything to do with color/pattern as much as we just have bad luck with black and white rats.

Honestly though, often the difference in behavior is often so minimum that you can't tell.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

My agouti rat comes from the same litter as the black one and is more skiddish than my other rats have been. She also looks leaner and a longer pointier head and a feisty personality. Her tummy is grey. The breeder assured me that there is no wild one in their lines but I am not so sure.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If she is still young then she is probably just growjng up and learning how to be your pet. It can take some rats longer. Honestly if your talking half wild rats they very so much you will struggle to tell in places. In terms of the grey belly, one of my 3 top eared agoutis has quite a grey belly still, its got whiter since hes grown up but still quite grey, and I know his paeents and watched him grow up from birth with my friend. One of my others has a very pointy face as hes currently not quite grown into his nose yet, I bred him myself so know his line way back. Its just not an easy one to tell


----------



## Artemissa (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm really interested in this conversation because Gus is *supposed* to be an Agouti Rex. I've wondered at times if he doesn't have wild rat in him, though - he acts QUITE wild sometimes...different than any other rat I've had. His face looks a bit different, too. And yes, he has that silvery belly


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the pointed face has more to do with the general aesthetic of the agouti, just like the coat, than it does with the possibility of the rats being closely related to wild rats. I haven't noticed a difference in the behavior of mine, though--my wildest girl is a PEW. My agoutis act just like my black rats, etc. I assume it has everything to do with breeding/upbringing, but it makes me wonder why students like that even exist and I guess there's at least a little something to it? I don't know... just like people rats seem to be all very different, and very, very hard to categorize.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you talking about black coloured NORWAY fancy rats? And wild black roof rats?

Or fancy rat colours?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fancy rat colors. I forgot the "black rat" was actually the title of another rat species. Oopsy!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Fancy rat colors. I forgot the "black rat" was actually the title of another rat species. Oopsy!


That's what confused me!!

I haven't seen much of a difference temperament wise.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Would someone please post a pic of an Agouti and of a black. My black and white hooded who recently passed away was my heart rattie. I loved him so much and he loved me. And then my sons rattie we were told by the breeder that he's an agouti Rex well he is very nice and sweet and absolutely loves my son. My new boy I believe he is a black and white but the black on him is much lighter then my first boy. And he is friendly as well (loves to sit on my shoulder and sing to me lol). So I'm not sure if I know the difference. Isn't agouti more if a brown grey color? Almost the color of a wild rat? That is what color my sons is and that's what we were told was his color. But I'm new to all these colors and names. I love all of them even my hairless. Lol. He doesn't like coming out if his cage (wouldn't walk right up on my hand like the others) but once he is out he's just as loving as the other two. But if someone could post a pix maybe w a black and an agouti next to each other I could see the color difference? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Stubbylove said:


> Would someone please post a pic of an Agouti and of a black. My black and white hooded who recently passed away was my heart rattie. I loved him so much and he loved me. And then my sons rattie we were told by the breeder that he's an agouti Rex well he is very nice and sweet and absolutely loves my son. My new boy I believe he is a black and white but the black on him is much lighter then my first boy. And he is friendly as well (loves to sit on my shoulder and sing to me lol). So I'm not sure if I know the difference. Isn't agouti more if a brown grey color? Almost the color of a wild rat? That is what color my sons is and that's what we were told was his color. But I'm new to all these colors and names. I love all of them even my hairless. Lol. He doesn't like coming out if his cage (wouldn't walk right up on my hand like the others) but once he is out he's just as loving as the other two. But if someone could post a pix maybe w a black and an agouti next to each other I could see the color difference? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Here's a photo from another forum, these are NOT my ratties.

The one on the left is agouti hooded and the one on the right is black hooded.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I noticed that my Berkshire black rat, scarlet is much friendlier than paisley, my pearl rattie.. But it's probably coincidence


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok thanks a bunch for the picture! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------

